# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تطوير الذات >  >  = || بــرجــكـ الــيــوم ||=

## الزين يفرض نفسه

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

هذا الموضوع .. خاص بالأبراج ..

كل يوم بحط


|| برجك اليوم ||


**يعني بيكون محدث باستمرار ..

وهذي الأبراج ..





























وأي واحد ما يعرف برجه .. يقول لي تاريخ ميلاده ..
وبقول له هو من أي برج



.

.

تحياتي*

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

يوم الأحد
24/6/2007





التزم الصبر والهدوء



تستطيع تكوين شراكة مع زميل عمل أو صديق 



على صعيد العمل انت مستقر 



كن واعيا لحاجات المقربين وتمتع بقضاء أوقات الراحة معهم حتى ولو على حساب عملك



اكتشف مع صديق لك طرقا جديدة لخوضها معا



الحبيب بانتظار صوتك فلا تحرمه منه



الماضي يؤثر فيك كثيرا ويحدد معالم حاضرك ومستقبلك



أنت حساس فلا تنخرط بعلاقة حب عاجلة



لقاء يدخل البهجة الى قلبك وينسيك الهموم



يمكنك أن تنهي مشاريعك بمهارة



حاول الابتعاد عن العصبية



لا تختر علاقاتك عشوائيا وكون فكرة كاملة عن الأصدقاء الجدد

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مشكوورة حبيبتي توتة على الابراج



يمكنك أن تنهي مشاريعك بمهارة
على امرج 
هههههههههه

روح وريحان

----------


## دمعه حزن

*

لقاء يدخل البهجة الى قلبك وينسيك الهموم* 
 
*يا ليت والله ..*
*ع العموم الف شكر لك خيووه .. توتة ..*
*تسلمي على هالطرح الرائع*
*يعطيك العافيه*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن**

*

----------


## ومضة امل

[quote=توتة بحرانية;356965 
[CENTER][/CENTER]

الحبيب بانتظار صوتك فلا تحرمه منه 
خخخخ
اي حبيب صلي على النبي 
لو يشوفني الحبيب هرب
تشكري اختي على الموضوع
بس تذكري 
كذب المنجمون ولو صدقوا

----------


## دموع طفلة

كن واعيا لحاجات المقربين وتمتع بقضاء أوقات الراحة معهم حتى ولو على حساب عملك

مشكوررره اختي توتة بحرانيه ع الموضوع 
وتسلمييين يالغلااااااا
تحيتـــــــــــــــــــــــي
انين القلب

----------


## حزن العمر

الماضي يؤثر فيك كثيرا ويحدد معالم حاضرك ومستقبلك

كذب المنجمون ولو صدقوا

شكرا لك والله يعطيك العافية

----------


## المومياءة

كن واعيا لحاجات المقربين وتمتع بقضاء أوقات الراحة معهم حتى ولو على حساب عملك
ثانكس اختي توتة 
بس انا ما اؤمن بالابراج
بس للمتعة فقط

----------


## أحلى بنوته..,

الحبيب بانتظار صوتك فلا تحرمه منه
ههه حلو عجبني برجي اليوم 
تسلمي مشكوره

----------


## سمراء

لقاء يدخل البهجة الى قلبك وينسيك الهموم

انشاء الله يصير هالقاء
يسلمو توتة على الطرح الجميل
يعطيج الف عافية وماننحرم من جديدج المتميز
دمتي بحفظ الحمن
تحياتي
سمراء

----------


## MOONY

التزم الصبر والهدوء
مشكوره خيتو لطرح الوضوع تحياتي لكِ|

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطييبين الطاهرين*

*الاخت الفاضلة*

*توته بحرينية*

*تسلمين على الطرح الجميل..*
*واستمري.. والى الامام..*

*العقرب*
*احم*
*أنت حساس فلا تنخرط بعلاقة حب عاجلة*


*بحر*

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

روح وريحان
دمعة حزن
ومضة أمل
أنين القلب
حزن العمر
المومياءة
أحلى بنوته
سمراء
موني
بحر الشوق

مشكوورين حباايبي على المرور والرد
ويعطيكم ربي العافية

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

يوم الإثنين
25/6/2007





تشعر بشوق كبير إلى الحبيب بعد غياب طال أمده.



حيوية مضاعفة وميل كبير إلى الأعمال التي تتطلب الحركة الدائمة. 



لا تعرف الملل إلا إذا مكثت طويلاً في المكان عينه. ‏ 



أنت عاشق لكل ما هو جديد. أقدم في موضوعك.‏ 



فترة تتميز بالبهجة والمتعة. شريكك صاحب فطنة وحيوية ومرونة. ‏ 



أنت مشوش بعض الشيء بسبب مسألة مرت بك أخيراً. 



شق طريقك بابتسامتك، فذلك خير لك من أن تشقها بسيفك. 



هناك من يحتاج إلى مساعدتك فقدمها إليه. 



تهورك يورطك دائماً في مواقف صعبة وغير مدروسة. 



علاقتك حسنة مع الجميع تقريباً. مفاجأة مالية في انتظارك. ‏ 



تتواصل بطلاقة مع الناس وتلغي الحدود، لأنك تؤمن بأن المساواة خبزك اليومي.



أسرارك تقلق الشريك الذي يعرف أنك غير مخلص له.

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مشكوورة خيتو توتة ع الابرااج


علاقتك حسنة مع الجميع تقريباً. مفاجأة مالية في انتظارك. ‏ 

حركااااااااااات 
اليوم ورااي طلعه
علاقتي مع الجميع حسنة
بعيدة عن الحساسية :amuse: 
 :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:  

يؤؤ
من بيعطيني بيزااات 
ههههههههههههه :embarrest: 

مشكوورة مرة ثانية توتة

----------


## فلسفه فكر

يسلمك ربي يـ الغاليه .. 

لاهنتي ..

----------


## hope

ابتعد ما أمكن عن القلق وحافظ على هدوء أعصابك.

تسلمي توته 

مشكوورة

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

يوم الخميس
4/10/2007 
 
تقوم بحلول إيجابية جديدة وتقدم على إنجاز أمورك بامتياز. ‏ 
 
تمتلك حباً للمعرفة والاكتشاف وتقوم بأسفار قصيرة تحقق بعض المكاسب.  
 
فشل على الصعيد الاجتماعي يجعلك مزاجياً ويسبب لك التهور. 

 
قد تكون لديك في هذه الفترة مصروفات زائدة، اعتمد الحرص.  
 
الثقافة والتنوع والإبداع هي أهم مفاتيح عوامل النجاح. ‏  
 
تستمتع بحوارات تؤدي إلى الانسجام والتفاهم. ‏ 
 
ستكون في إشراق وتألق والأنظار والأضواء تسلط على نجاحك. 
 
أوضاعك العائلية والمنزلية جيدة وستملأ أوقاتك، انتظر هدية قيمة. ‏ 
 
هذه الفترة من أروع الفترات التي تستطيع من خلالها تحقيق المكاسب المالية. 
 
بعض المفاجآت السلبية على الصعيد النفسي قد تسبب لك حال اكتئاب. 
 
تسمح لك الظروف بتطوير عملك وتمر بفترة مليئة بالمستجدات.  
 
تعيش أوقاتاً سعيدة ومليئة بالعمل. ولكنها غير مناسبة لإقامة علاقة جديدة.

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

تقوم بحلول إيجابية جديدة وتقدم على إنجاز أمورك بامتياز. ‏
تسلمين توته

----------


## عفاف الهدى

قد تكون لديك في هذه الفترة مصروفات زائدة، اعتمد الحرص. 
والله مفلسة ما عندي ولا قرش

----------


## دموع طفلة

قد تكون لديك في هذه الفترة مصروفات زائدة، اعتمد الحرص. 

يسلمووو توتة

----------


## أمل الظهور

تقوم بحلول إيجابية جديدة وتقدم على إنجاز أمورك بامتياز. ‏




الله كريم

----------


## سمراء

هذه الفترة من أروع الفترات التي تستطيع من خلالها تحقيق المكاسب المالية.

يسلمو حبيبتي توتة

ربي يعطيج الف عافية

لاعدمناكِ

----------


## كبرياء

تستمتع بحوارات تؤدي إلى الانسجام والتفاهم. ‏

هع هع اليوم يوم الهوشاات خخخخ

يسلموووو توته

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

يوم الجمعة
5/10/2007



تستطيع الآنَ أن تجسّد الواقع الذي كنت تحلم به منذ زمن بعيد. ‏ 



حافظ على عهدك مع الحبيب ولا تهمله.



تروى قليلاً فشئونك المهنية لا تسير وفق ما تتمناه. 




أخيراً تدرك من هم الأشخاص الذين تستطيع أنْ تتكل على مساعدتهم.



تشعر أنك على وشك افساد صداقات جميلة.



تكون ميالاً الى التحفظ تجاه المقربين منك.



صفقة تدر عليك أرباحاً طائلة لا مبرر للشكوى مادمت سعيداً. ‏



تشغلك أمور عاطفية تحيرك اعتمد على الواقعية. ‏‏



لا تحكم من دون دلائل حتى لا تخطئ القرار. ‏ 

 


تحتاج إلى الرؤية بوضوح أكبر في حياتك العاطفية. ‏ 



اصبر على ما يصادفك من متاعب. ‏ 



تميل إلى تنظيم بيتك وإضفاء مسحة جمالية عليه.

----------


## سمراء

لا تحكم من دون دلائل حتى لا تخطئ القرار. ‏ 

يسلمووو توتاية

ربي يعطيج الف عافية

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*تستطيع الآنَ أن تجسّد الواقع الذي كنت تحلم به منذ زمن بعيد. ‏ 
تسلمين توته*

----------


## دموع طفلة

أخيراً تدرك من هم الأشخاص الذين تستطيع أنْ تتكل على مساعدتهم.
مشـــــكورة توتة يعطيكِ ربي العافية

----------


## عاشقةالسراب

تحتاج إلى الرؤية بوضوح أكبر في حياتك العاطفية. ‏ 
شكرررررررررررررررررا
بس وين توقعات يوم الاربعاء

----------


## كبرياء

تكون ميالاً الى التحفظ تجاه المقربين منك.

يسلموووووووو توته

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

يوم الاحد
7/10/2007



خفف من غضبك غير المبرر فالأمور ليست سيئة كما تظنها.



ابق في كل الاحوال متيقظاً وواعياً لكل ما يدور حولك.



لا شيء يمنعك من التقدم في خطوات فسيحة سوى قلة التركيز.




اقتنع بما لديك ولا تحاول مقاومة الحوادث.



تتحمل الكثير من الشريك ولهذا السبب لا يتخلى عنك بسهولة.



المصارحة هي العلاج الكفيل بحل المشكلات العالقة مع من تحب. ‏



شخصيتك القيادية تمكنك من توجيه فريق العمل الذي يعاونك.



شجاعتك من أبرز صفاتك لكنها أحياناً تتحول الى تهور مقلق.



احرص على عدم اتخاذ قرار مستعجل في خصوص مستقبلك المهني.



الحظ يطرق كل الأبواب التي تؤدي إليك حالياً.



افتح صفحات ذهنك. فتسهل الطريق امامك ويتحلق المحبون حولك.



تشعر بطاقة مميزة تساعدك على ادارة شئون حياتك. ‏

----------


## سمراء

احرص على عدم اتخاذ قرار مستعجل في خصوص مستقبلك المهني.

يسلمووو حبيبتي توتة

لاعدمناكِ

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اقتنع بما لديك ولا تحاول مقاومة الحوادث.
 راح احاول

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*خفف من غضبك غير المبرر فالأمور ليست سيئة كما تظنها*
*ان شاء الله*
*تسلمين توته*

----------


## حمووووودي

لا شيء يمنعك من التقدم في خطوات فسيحة سوى قلة التركيز.

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
أي والله جبتيها على الجرح
هالكم يوم صاير متشتت تركيزي 
لأني شاغل نفسي بمليون شغله ومو قادر أوفق بينهم

مشكوره خيه وربي يوفقش ويسعدش
أخوش حمووووووودي

----------


## أمل الظهور

خفف من غضبك غير المبرر فالأمور ليست سيئة كما تظنها.







*اما خفف فخلاص بطلنا عصبيه وعضب* 


*يسلموو*

----------


## كبرياء

المصارحة هي العلاج الكفيل بحل المشكلات العالقة مع من تحب. ‏

يسلموووووو توته

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

الحظ يطرق كل الأبواب التي تؤدي إليك حالياً.




تصدقي عاد من اسبوع واني اقول ليهم ان شكله ها الحض بيعتدل

واكتبو اسمي في المسابقات او السحب الي يشاركو فيه 

بس ما احد مصدقني يفكروني اسخر

<<<<<<< لان الحض مشهور وياي بالضد

بس حاسه انه قام يعتدل ان شاء الله دوم


يسلموو خيتو توته

الله لا يحرمنك
دمتــ بود

----------


## أسرار الليل

يسلمووو

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

يوم الأثنين
8/10/2007



ثقة بالنفس تساعدك على التغيير بشئون كثيرة. 



تصادفك فرصة مهمة عليك استغلالها والاستفادة منها.‏



لديك حجة إقناع الآخرين بوجهة نظرك حتى وإنْ لم تكن صحيحة. 



تردك أخبار جيّدة تتعلق بعملك توصلك إلى أهدافك. ‏



تغيرات مفاجئة ومشكلات غير محسوبة تنقل لك أخباراً مزعجة. 



تمر بحالة جميلة على الصعيد العاطفي إذ تقضي أياماً لاتنسى.


نشاط وحيوية وتزداد اشراقاً وتألقاً مما يجعلك محط أنظار الجميع. 



دلل نفسك وأنس الواجبات والمسئوليات ولو لفترة قليلة. ‏


يمكنك أن تتخطى أية عقبة يمكن أن تصادفك بقليل من الجهود الإضافية.


أهدافك كثيرة ولكنك تخاف من الاقدام على أي عمل. 


تفوقك في العمل يفتح أمامك آفاقاً جديدة . 



أجعل ثقتك بنفسك قوية ولا تخاف من الفشل.‏

----------


## أمل الظهور

ثقة بالنفس تساعدك على التغيير بشئون كثيرة. 


*دوم يارب واثقين* 


*مشكوره*

----------


## كبرياء

تمر بحالة جميلة على الصعيد العاطفي إذ تقضي أياماً لاتنسى.


يسلمووووو توته

----------


## ملكة الإحساس

تصادفك فرصة مهمة عليك استغلالها والاستفادة منها.‏

ان شاء الله عمتي ....... ليش اني عندي فرصة مهمة دي الأيام لحظة اندور لا مافي لايمكن في بس ما دورتي عدل>>>افكر بصوت مرتفع

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تردك أخبار جيّدة تتعلق بعملك توصلك إلى أهدافك. ‏


يا رب

----------


## سمراء

يمكنك أن تتخطى أية عقبة يمكن أن تصادفك بقليل من الجهود الإضافية

يسلمووو حبيبتي توتة

ربي يعطيج الف عافية

----------


## بحر الشوق

شجاعتك من أبرز صفاتك لكنها أحياناً تتحول الى تهور مقلق.

تسلمين اخيه على هذا الاستمرار الرائع..
وفقك الله والى الامام..


بحر الشوق

----------


## عاشقةالسراب

وين ابراج اليوم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وينش توتة

اتمنى لش الصحة والتأخير مانعه ان شاء الله خير

----------


## hope

شجاعتك من أبرز صفاتك لكنها أحياناً تتحول الى تهور مقلق.

تسلمي حبيبتي

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

يوم الأربعاء
10/10/2007



يستقر حالياً وضعك بعد توتر كاد يزلزل كل ما عملته.


فرص مواتية تحمل اليك مفاتيح الحظ والنجاح.


تفرغ جدياً للعمل ولا تقفل بابك في وجه الفرص. ‏ 



مشكلاتك المهنية ستنتهي بأسرع مما تتصور.



اقتراح في محله من صديق مخلص عليك أن تعمل بمقتضاه.



تجربة جديدة تخوضها وتكون نقطة تحول في حياتك المستقبلية.



قبل أن تتخذ القرار احرص على جمع معلومات وافية. ‏



اتكل على احساسك لأنه مصيب على رغم ترددك. ‏



وداعاً لخيبات الأمل والصدمات فالطريق أمامك مفتوح. ‏ 



ابتعد عن الظنون والأحقاد وافتح صفحة جديدة. ‏ 



تزداد مسئولياتك لدرجة ستضطر معها إلى مضاعفة جهودك. ‏



مفاجأة تنتظرك على الصعيد المهني من جهات متعددة.

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكلاتك المهنية ستنتهي بأسرع مما تتصور.

يا رب

لكن .....ليش طولتي علينا خيو توتة عسى التأخير خير

----------


## كبرياء

تجربة جديدة تخوضها وتكون نقطة تحول في حياتك المستقبلية.


يســـــــــــــــــــــــــلمووو توتهـ

----------


## صعبة المنال

فرص مواتية تحمل اليك مفاتيح الحظ والنجاح.





ان شاء الله مع انه ما في الي حظ بشي هه

مشكوره اختي

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

مشكلاتك المهنية ستنتهي بأسرع مما تتصور.

اتمنى بس شنو ينتظر من هالمهنه خبري اني باجازة
يسلموا توته

----------


## سمراء

وداعاً لخيبات الأمل والصدمات فالطريق أمامك مفتوح. ‏ 

يسلمو حبيبتي توتهـ

لاعدمناكِ

----------


## hope

اتكل على احساسك لأنه مصيب على رغم ترددك. ‏

مشكورة حبيبتي

----------


## **جوان**

وداعاً لخيبات الأمل والصدمات فالطريق أمامك مفتوح. ‏ 


مـشكوره  

خيــوه  

بـس مو اليوم الثلاثاء ..

----------


## طفلة

نحن في انتظارك ياتوتة الحلوة
وعسى المانع خير.

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وينش خيو توتة

----------


## زهـور

قبل أن تتخذ القرار احرص على جمع معلومات وافية. ‏ 
مشكوره اختي توته ع الأبراج وكذب المنجمون ولو صدقوا

----------


## عاشقةالسراب

نحن في انتظارك
ان شاء الله مافيك الا كل خير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اي خبر عن توتة 

وينكم يا هل البحرين ما احد يعرف عنها شي ؟؟؟؟

----------


## كبرياء

*يااجماااااااعه*

*توته انشاالله بخير بس كلنااا منشغلين بالدراسه لا تخاافوون*

----------


## دلوعة القيم

وينهااااااااا تووووووووووووته ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :sad2: 

ادري متاخرة بس يقولون ان تصل متاخراا خير من ان لا تصل ابدااا  :noworry: 


ان شاء الله ترررررردين بالسلااااامة ياا توتة  :cool: 


ونشوووووووووف ابراااااااج 2008

----------


## جراح العترة

نقطة تحول  للعذراء ياريت بس تكون في الخير 

                    مشكوووووووووره أختي  أهم شيء الراحه والصحه نحمد الله على كل حال

----------

